# Mavis.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

For those wo know Ray and Mavis.. https://rayandmave.wordpress.com/201...r-health-bcah/ read Aprils blog..

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I tried but it went on for ages 

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Click on recent posts and it is the first one in the list which takes you the post list, then click on April.

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I hope she is fine

I admit I was hurt when she left

But water has passed under the bridge 

And I wish her and her and her trust lwell

But MH facts?

Well she left us

So why on earth would we want to claim anything 

Obviously she doesn’t 

We weren’t that important it seems

Sandra


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Mavis is a very brave lady and I wish her all of the luck in her fight for recognition of asbestos as still posing a danger to health.
Ian


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Ray, and I agree with everything Yaxley writes. 

.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

How devastating for her and her family. Let's hope that she wins the fight again. I see that Loui, her dog, is still keeping her company. We had many a chat about his behaviour!


Mesothelioma is such a devastating disease. It is widely thought to be a ticking time bomb in society as many people have asbestos in their lungs (Chris is one of them) just sitting there waiting to be triggered.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for that Ray. Mavis is gutsy lady.

It's a hard road ahead but I hope they can maintain their positive outlook.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m really sorry it’s come back

I really hoped it was finanally cured 

And yes I really do know how it feels, sometimes I feel complacent

Albert has been clear for 15 months after one operation after another for almost five years

Sometimes I feel we can plan ahead , surely now he’s beaten it , maybe a holiday home as it’s my health that affects MHoming and were not getting any younger 

But.......

My best wishes go out to Mavis, and my prayers that she will beat this too

Sandra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I wasnt particularly well acquainted with Mavis but mesothelioma is a horrid disease, my Father succumbed to it, 25 years after regularly working with brown asbestos in British Steel with no protective clothing provided despite the dangers being well known at the time


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm sure Mavis would not mind us informing people that she had not worked in any industry associated with asbestos BUT she had handled her husbands work clothes while he was employed in such an industry. I think my memory serves me right when I say that some people have a gene which means they go on to develop the disease, after exposure to asbestos, while others without the gene will not.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Give Mavis her due, she's given that mesothelioma a run for its money. I join those in wishing her yet another victory.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Give Mavis her due, she's given that mesothelioma a run for its money. I join those in wishing her yet another victory.


 And she's done a tremendous job in campaigning and educating around the issues associated with asbestos and mesothelioma.

Well done Mavis, lets hope you maintain the health to continue the good work.

Chris


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Did anyone else catch the feature on Mesothelioma on the Jeremy Vine Show? I missed the first part and wondered if Mavis got a mention? The bit I heard was from the daughter of a sufferer. She was very good. She told how wives and children have caught the disease from being around the clothing of people exposed to the dust.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cancer in any form is heartbreaking 

But slowly we defeat it

Too slow for some

But we attend Christie’s and see so many fighting so many cancers 

And of course Mavis fights her own and others who share the same 

And melonoma claims so many lives, often young people , deadly often untreatable 

But it’s getting there 

I’m not sure it matters , what cancer claims who 

Just we need somehow to halt its spread , whatever cancer, breast, prostate, you name it 

All equally deadly 

To someone, to some family 

And so far we’ve been lucky, he isn’t young anymore , I’d be devestated 

But as we watch the young people 

We both agree they need the chance to live their lives 

If it was one of our kids or grandkids 

And we could change places 

Well no competition 

If I could chance places with Albert ? 

I would 

Sandra


----------

